# Finally got European mount back. 90" spread



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok. It's not mine. It was dug out of a peat bog by an Irishman 130 yrs ago buts a solid 90". Crushed Pepsi cans for reference. I'm going to mold it for work. I want a cast for my man room so bad.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Quite a stag. Leave it to an Irishman to do something cool!------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

We have a fragment from an even bigger one. It's called a megaloceros ot irish elk. They're long died out but fallow deer are their modern descendants.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it illegal, immoral, unethical, or otherwise bad for you to make a mold and cast more of these? -----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Being that my last name starts with O'H..... It would be quite prudent to display a Megalabadass Irish Elk in my home.-------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It's all on the up n up as far as law n so forth. It has been in the care of the same museum since 1920 n company I work for has an arrangement with them to mold it. Molding process is harmless. It's a really nice specimen. They lived all over Europe but I think their remains were first found in Ireland. In the USA we had the cervalces. The "elk moose", estimated to be largest bodied deer ever.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Casts won't be cheap and I'll never own one most likely but I want one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

35whelen said:


> Casts won't be cheap and I'll never own one most likely but I want one.


Casting is old tech. Get it 3D scanned, then you can get a 3D printer to churn out as many as you want. The latest software for 3D printers is smart enough to print "voids" in a honeycomb pattern inside the object to save on weight / materials.

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The industry seems to be heading that way. Right now we use 3d printing for smaller specimens mostly. One day I'm sure we will use them for everything but it's still more cost effective to mold the big stuff


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Is it illegal, immoral, unethical, or otherwise bad for you to make a mold and cast more of these? -----SS


Why? Is it OK to own a real one?
And thirdly, are European mounts similar to French kisses?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

its ok to own a real one. only time fossils can get you in trouble is if they are from china, Mongolia or off of federal land


----------

